# iDisplay - Suppression second moniteur impossible



## LioLio (3 Avril 2010)

J'ai installé iDisplay sur mon iMac et sur mon iPhone afin de tester l'application, après avoir fermé l'application le second écran est toujours "connecté" (présent dans spaces) ....
- J'ai supprimé les applications du Mac et de l'iPhone
- J'ai changé les résolutions
- J'ai branché un écran externe
- j'ai "passé" un coup d'Onyx
....

Malgré toutes ces démarches le second écran reste"connecté", quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## electroggreg (3 Avril 2010)

Ouvre terminal et tape ceci :

sudo rm -R /System/Library/Extensions/MSM*
sudo rm -R "/Library/Graphics/Image Units/MSM*"

ton mot de passe 
puis redemarre


----------

